# Amp with sd slot?



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

Building another e-caller for this spring and I want to find a amp or equalizer that I can use an sd card with so I don't have to worry about MP3 players going dead....anyone have on that they are happy with?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I tried 2 different amps with SD cards and neither had decent power or sound quality. Post up if you find one that fits the bill because I would be interested as well.


----------



## jim and tuck (Mar 14, 2013)

we have used two amps by Lepai, and have no problem decoying with them... about 15 or 30 bucks... remote on and off is all we use.... jim and tucker


----------

